# Surge Scam?



## Dan Metzinger (Nov 2, 2015)

I was driving Halloween night and I cant help but to think something shady is going on with Surge pricing. I saw surge pricing was 4.5x in Tempe in the Partner App so I drive 20 minutes to get there. Once I got in the surge area I start getting fare requests for 1.5x but the map still showed 4.5x. I then opened the PAX app to find surge pricing is 1.5x for X fares and 4.5x for Select fares (I drive X and Select). What sucks is that they led me down for Select surges (which are highly unlikely to occur) when should have just stayed put in the area I was in for standard fares at that point. It seems fishy to me is that Select was surging 4.5x in a college area but Black was not surging at all. Does this mean that ride share saavy PAX in a high traffic area were so stupid that they were paying $42.30 min fare for a Select when they could be getting an Uber Black for $15 min? Was this a ploy to pull select drivers into an area that they needed X drivers on the false hopes of receiving 4.5x surge prices?

Also, this was at 11:36pm when I was hearing other Uber drivers were at 5x rates... Am I missing something?


----------

